# Quiche question



## davirro (Dec 12, 2007)

Do I need to refrigerate quiche that has been cooked, but has not been cut?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes. It's an egg and dairy product.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While I would defer to Anneke's point of view to be safe, I'm not sure refrigeration is absolutely necessary. It may depend on how long the quiche goes without refrigeration. An old GF made wonderful quiche, and she'd often leave it out so we could eat it at room temperature. She learned to cook in France and Switzerland, if that means anything.

I'd love to hear other opinions on this subject.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

technically yes.....but we used to make them and leave them on the counter too.....Guess it would depend on if you are serving them just to family or to paying customers. 

Speaking of quiches, I saw Shel's name on this thread and hoped that he would have some insight on how Lulu's makes such a deep gorgeous custard for the quiches they sell at Ferry Plaza. Memorable.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish I could help you ... haven't been over to FP in months. It's such a PITA to get there from where I live, and with all the great farmers markets and shops on this side of the bay, and with the ability to get items from many of the same suppliers here, spending a couple of hours traveling and finding or paying for expensive parking is often just not worth the trouble.

I go over a couple-three of times a year, when a friend comes in from Kansas, or if I have something else to do in the city. My friend likes to visit FP, doesn't mind the drive over, and we have a great time shopping, talking to the vendors, grabbing lunch, and sightseeing. It's like I'm a tourist in my own community.

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll add Lulu's to my SF trip list! I'm going to send DH off on a diversionary expedition to some technical museum or other while I gape and nibble my way through Ferry Market. :lol:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A few nearby suggestions:

San Francisco Cable Car Museum
San Francisco National Maritime Park Association
Exploratorium: the museum of science, art and human perception

You may enjoy the Exploratorium as well

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great ideas, Shel!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mezz you could spend all day at Ferry Plaza with no effort whatsoever....multiple chocolate shops, Cowgirl Creamery cheeses/dairy, Tea shop/cafe, bakeries, antique cooking equipment, new cooking equipment, great really great restaurants including a Lulu's kioske with killer quiche, Frog Hollow Bakery which has exceptional risotto tarts etc...., olive oil shops.....
caviar, ....many of the shops are from farmers that had booths at FP market and choose to open a stationary shop instead of having a weekly tent/booth.
Some like Frog Hollow do both. Sat. is prime day at the outdoor market but FP is open probably (and this is an assumption) 7 days a week.

Last time I was in town I grabbed a Lulu's quiche slice and a beet salad with truffle honey drizzle to eat on the plane ride home. GOOD choices.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't forget the excellent organic fruit from Frog Hollow, and the super lunches one can enjoy at Boulette's Larder (right next to Frog Hollow).

The caviar place is an excellent experience. I got quite an education about fish eggs from them, and their sample plate is an excellent way to learn about caviar. You can't go too wrong with Cowgirl Creamery, although it's more interesting to visit their main store and "factory" at Point Reyes Station.

Ferry Plaza is a definite stop for any foodie, as is the Gourmet Ghetto in the East Bay.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Boulette's and Red Door opened after my last visit....has it been that looong....????!!!!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Ferry Building: Hours of Operation

shel


----------

